# Microscopic Subinguinal Varicocelectomy



## sxcoder1 (Apr 2, 2019)

When my surgeon performs a microscopic subinguinal varicocelectomy and makes an incision "just below the external ring", am I correct in using 55530?  Thanks so much!


----------



## meghanhannus (Apr 2, 2019)

sxcoder1 said:


> When my surgeon performs a microscopic subinguinal varicocelectomy and makes an incision "just below the external ring", am I correct in using 55530?  Thanks so much!



Hi sxcoder1,

I agree with your code CPT 55530


----------



## sxcoder1 (Apr 3, 2019)

Thank you!  My doctor always puts 55535 and I didn't feel like that was correct.


----------



## meghanhannus (Apr 4, 2019)

sxcoder1 said:


> Thank you!  My doctor always puts 55535 and I didn't feel like that was correct.



You're welcome


----------

